# Second time lucky



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy's off to a different groomer today I'm hopeing she can trim his under belly but even a shampoo and blow dry will be good think I need to get him used to her and her to him,may ask if I can stay I can see it being a two person job to hold him still,off for a walk to tire him out now!
sorry can't post pics still no laptop!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Good luck Donna. As I think I said before in your other post, Nacho was much better with me there too although I know breeders and other owners sometimes find this has the opposite effect. Worth a go though. Make sure you take some photos - look forward to you getting ur laptop back so we can hopefully see a big fluffy clean buddy!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well done Buddy !!!! well i think i filled the groomer with the fear of god about how hyper Buddy was and was expecting a phone call like last time.....no call yay ! off i went to pick him up thinking oh well dosnt matter if she couldnt trim his belly we'll try again next time,what a surprise not only did she clip (yes CLIP) his belly she had trimmed a bit off his legs also.She said he was good as gold (was this the same dog??)
I wasnt going to argue "wow thanks lets book him in every 6 weeks" then to top it off she said "thats £20 please " jesus i would of paid double that!!!
Im so happy yay ive found a groomer.
No pics but he looks just the same.
Quick question at the mo im using just a slicker brush to groom him should i be using something else,not for matts just for combing through?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done Buddy and the groomer!! Max is booked in for January as they are fully booked at the moment. They have experience with Cockapoos so I hope it all goes well... am so nervous that he will misbehave though!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Woohoo! Maybe it was just the last groomer he didn't see eye to eye with then! Well done Buddy!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

That's great news about Buddy Donna. What a good boy!

If I were you I would get a metal coarse comb as well (most pet shops stock them. Mine is from Pets at Home). The pin slickers work well but the comb can get right down to the roots and you'll detect matts at the earliest opportunity. Once Buddy's adult coat starts coming through I would advise daily brushing and combing for a while. It's nightmare time for Cockapoo coats .......but it then gets easier once the adult coat is fully through.

Karen xx


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Brilliant news, you must be so relieved. Even if the coat's not done just how you like it, you can work on that over time. At least you've found a groomer he's happy to work with...great price too  xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks all,and i will look into getting that comb.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Donna

I just use the Coarse Comb first and then a finer grade metal comb never had a matt yet

If anything Milo has a much thicker coat to Alfie and Chocolate Roan's are definitely a more practical colour this time of year......every time I come back with them I have to sponge Milo down

Glad to hear it all went well at the Groomer's

Merry Christmas

Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy hates the slicker, I find a comb best. I comb her through after her bath and applying de-mat tropiclean (wet) and can get the mats out as I can see them easily. I also have a de-mat tool I bought in PaH which is great. She hasn't matted too much so far


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yikes im dreading the matts!!! Buddys coat is so soft and lovely i dont want it to change.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy's is still soft and lovely


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Izzy's is still soft and lovely


Like Meeee


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Like Meeee


Have you started on the Chrisfmas shandy already?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Have you started on the Chrisfmas shandy already?


Nooo!! don't need any shandy (even a Chrisfmas one)

Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

...........


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Donna that is brilliant news!! Really good news. At least your faith in dear Buddy has now been restored - it wasn't him being naughty but the groomer's fault the last trip was unsuccessful. Good boy Buddy!! 

Luna still smells adorable and is so soft after her visit on Sunday. We also have a de-matting tool from PaH which is great, although we've just invested in a Mars Coat King & Les Pooches brush as I think we'll need them. Believe me, when Buddy starts matting a comb won't be enough...


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddys lying here with legs spread wide showing the world all his shaven bits .....lovely!!Might give Martin a trim later ha ha ha


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Buddys lying here with legs spread wide showing the world all his shaven bits .....lovely!!Might give Martin a trim later ha ha ha


hoto: will you be posting photos of his trim too? :laugh:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Would you believe it I've just taken Buddy for a walk along the canal and he fell in !!!! Thank god he was wearing his equafleece it kept him dry,then he decided to go under a hedge and as he popped out the other end he ripped the top of his fleece leaving a Mohican of hair poking through! 
This is going to be an expensive Xmas!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh dear Buddy! Maybe cover him in bubblewrap for the rest of the day!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Like Ali's Izzy, Betty hates the slicker brush and also the Les pooches brushes (which is bad because I bought two costing neary £60.00!!) - they just seem to scratch and tug too much - they almost 'stick' in her fur.
I use a pin brush then a cob afterwards - well as much as she will let me anyway!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Buddy, what are you like?! Like your sister that's what! She decided today to roll many times over in some muddy puddles when she bumped into her playmate Holly the lab, resulting in a very muddy Luna! I should have put her equafleece on!! So she's just had a bath. She made my postman laugh anyway!

Colin - do you use the Les Pooches brush on a wet or dry coat? If Luna's coat is sprayed with de-matter first it just glided through and is fab. Just wondered but all coats are different...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Oh Buddy, what are you like?! Like your sister that's what! She decided today to roll many times over in some muddy puddles when she bumped into her playmate Holly the lab, resulting in a very muddy Luna! I should have put her equafleece on!! So she's just had a bath. She made my postman laugh anyway!
> 
> Colin - do you use the Les Pooches brush on a wet or dry coat? If Luna's coat is sprayed with de-matter first it just glided through and is fab. Just wondered but all coats are different...


I use on dry but will take your advice and try the dematter first. Bettys fur is like cotton wool - it sticks together is the only way I can describe it..


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Had to give in and bath Buddy again today must say it was easier drying him without all that fur underneath,on closer inspection though I've noticed she's taken the clippers a lot further then I wanted and his back legs do look funny and she's cut around the skirt (think that's the right word)which I didn't ask her to do so I need to make sure I'm clearer next time ,oh well lesson learnt.


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Well done on finding a good groomer. I've never found one I'm completely happy with so do them myself now.

Re grooming - a slicker or les pooch is good for a start, but the best thing you can then use is a poodle comb. It doesn't get through the knots but it will seek them out so you can deal with them.


----------

